# Option Y96 Springs+Shocks-Ride+Handling



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

In 1970 my car came with this option. Does anyone have the details of what was provided for this option.

Was it just heavy duty suspension? Or did it come with different spring perches?

Any information on this option would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

